# Do you need a date????



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey everyone just wanted to let you know that ChefTalk is participating in the upcoming California Date Commission Food Competition on November 19, 2000. ChefTalk is proud to have had three long standing ChefTalk writers / moderators participate in the first round of judging (Chef Jim Berman, Chef Frank Chlumsky, and Chef Michele Brown). Congratulations to them, and a big thank you for representing ChefTalk so well! If you want to read the full article on the competition please check out the ChefTalk home page where there is a link to the full story.
www.cheftalk.com

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

